# Trinity River 7/28/13



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Took the new to me tinboat out for a test run and a little fishing at our super secret fishing spot under the second RR crossing out of Liberty. It was an enjoyable evening on the river.
The boat. 







The fish.


----------



## Norsehunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice test run!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Yep we originally intended to spend a couple hours on the water just checking it out ended up staying all evening due to the bite!


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

what are those fish on the left they look like goo's


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Yep they are.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

can a 20' sea ark 140hp get in the old ramp at the bridge?


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

i have never kept a goo not that i am opposed to it but i was always told they were not good eating or boney or something like that what is your take on it


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

panamafish said:


> i have never kept a goo not that i am opposed to it but i was always told they were not good eating or boney or something like that what is your take on it


Small ones are good eating. Firm white flesh. I have never kept a really big one but some say they are fatty. I do know for a factt he smaller ones like in his picture are just fine and taste good.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

well i am going to have to try it then ....live and learn ....thank you fishin soldier


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Gator409
I don't think you would have any problems launching under the bridge as I have seen some big boat launch there, not sure if I would go up river, we touched a couple new logs on the way up this last trip. 

Sorry for the late reply been traveling out of the country for my new job. The small Goo are good the big ones are bait.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Your the man on the river. Don't work to hard


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

And DT you da man on the lake!
Thanks thought was trying not to work to hard but they already changed my first hitch from 5 to 6 weeks and my next to 7 weeks! Won't complain to much though as it should give me Christmas and New Years off. 

Keep killing thoughts whites!

Also forgot to mention we caught several white bass while there but didn't keep any as I have yet to put a tape on the boat so we only kept fish that we were 100% sure were legal. All fish caught on cut shad.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice test run, congrats!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A boat like that is very versatile. I have one too.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That second railroad bridge has some deep water under it. Last time I fished there I hung up on a lot of unmarked trot lines. The water gets pretty skinny on the way up there and there are a lot of logs and steal poles sticking up out of the water. There is always a lot of shad in the water around there, very good catch.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A good spot, I caught a nice striper and some nice blue cats under the 2nd bridge a long time ago. It is deep!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

nice cats...


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks all and yea SS I believe it is quite deep there. Can't wait to get me a depth finder in the boat to do some sounding of the area.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Its 25 - 35 feet deep there under the bridge at low river levels. If the shad are holding thick there I would always do real well on the north side of the bridge under the schooling shad in deep water.


----------

